# Crypt haven!



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi plant lovers!

I couldn't help it, with my work schedulle and everything else going on in my life, I had to make a change.
I just couldn't keep up with those fast growing plants!

So I am attempting to have an all _Cryptocoryne_ planted tank for a good while. I hope no one is too dissapointed with me, hah! 
My main concearn is, that I hope they don't all melt due to me moving them. They were growing so solid for me in the last year and a half! Also, I hope I can find their happy medium quickly, so I don't get an algea epidemic.
All those nutrient sucking fast growers are history.. This should be a challenge for me, as I never attempted a planted tank with all slow growers.

The tank will start with 110w PC w/ reflectors @ 10.5 hrs per day, and pressurized CO2 @ about 30BPM. 
These shots are from day 2 for the new scape. The tank will look much different in about 3 to 6 months.
Comments and critiscism welcome


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

looks nice,

btw, does ur sanchezi take out the shrimp...u seem to have many in there...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good, should look good pretty sweet when its all grown as you require it to







I love the shape of that rock also. How many plants did you get rid of?

How many tanks do you have, and are they all planted?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the new look dippy! I like how you placed the big momma center in conjunction with the hardscape. I think this will be perfect for a somewhat low maintenance enjoyable tank. Good job!! Your P looks like he has gotten noticeably bigger!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I like the set up. what do you have going for the ground cover. You might of said already.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> I like the set up. what do you have going for the ground cover. You might of said already.


Sup Ryan! If you like it, I'm satisfied with it








I have a very small amount of _Marsilea minuta_, not nearly enough to cover the ground, but it's there.
I guess I'm banking on the very slow growing _willissii_ to fill in, but I realize that won't be for another 4 years hah..
Do you have something for me?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn Sir-I hate your skills.......In a good way of course...









Very beautiful setup....


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking set up there, dippy i love your rhom i want a rhom like yours so bad, im almost tempted to take a road trip on up to oregon.

ive tried 3 times to establish a cherry shrimp colony in my 55 but my sanchezi loves hunting through the chainswords for them and they never last to breed, im almost tempted to go buy a nano tank for breeding cherry shrimp
-Josh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> nice looking set up there, dippy i love your rhom i want a rhom like yours so bad, im almost tempted to take a road trip on up to oregon.
> 
> ive tried 3 times to establish a cherry shrimp colony in my 55 but my sanchezi loves hunting through the chainswords for them and they never last to breed, im almost tempted to go buy a nano tank for breeding cherry shrimp
> -Josh


Hey, thanks Josh!
Ya, I was thinking of selling this rhom simply because he will grow out the tank in a while.. then I realized how much I like him, and also he has a long way before he grows out of this tank









Ya, you will NEED a 10g or something to breed your shrimp. Just get like a ball of moss for them to be happy in, and in no time you can stock up your 55 with plenty for your little sanch to have fun with lol 
I never post pics of my 10g, because it's kinda ugly hah


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

nice setup!

do you feed the shrimp, or do they just live off algae?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hey, ty Jamez

They eat algea, detritus(junk at the bottom of the tank), puny bits of leftover rhom food, and a couple times a week I feed them spirulina sticks. 
They just love them!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i think i might get a nano planted tank with some of my tax return i figure about $100 ought to do it for a good nano, all my plants seem to be outgrowing my 55, my barteri nana?? the rhizome grows vertically for some reason all rhizome plants grow vertically in my tank, i will have to post some pics soon i havent updated my pics in a while and seeing your nicely rescaped tank makes me want to rescape mine


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i think i might get a nano planted tank with some of my tax return i figure about $100 ought to do it for a good nano, all my plants seem to be outgrowing my 55, my barteri nana?? the rhizome grows vertically for some reason all rhizome plants grow vertically in my tank, i will have to post some pics soon i havent updated my pics in a while and seeing your nicely rescaped tank makes me want to rescape mine


Ya, post up those pics
Thanks again for the love, man.
Seriously, the 10g for some cherries will keep you stocked!
Glad this has inspired you!
But my tank seems to be less spectacular next to all the planted tanks comming out here on P-fury!

Glad to see it!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice! looking forward to what this will look like in a few months. btw, if you have that much shrimp, i wouldn't mind paying for a few to be shipped to me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I gots shrimp!
I just don't know how to ship! What if I killed then in transit? 
I'm clueless. Don't you have a lfs that sells any shrimps?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I like the set up. what do you have going for the ground cover. You might of said already.


Sup Ryan! If you like it, I'm satisfied with it








I have a very small amount of _Marsilea minuta_, not nearly enough to cover the ground, but it's there.
I guess I'm banking on the very slow growing _willissii_ to fill in, but I realize that won't be for another 4 years hah..
Do you have something for me?
[/quote]
Looks good let the growing begin. I would like to see some contrast up front like a well trimmed red wendtii equal on both sides. I think it would make the plants in the back stand out harder.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

i think you are the master here!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> i think you are the master here!


Hey, whats up!

I really do appreciate your comment! I really do, but I want to say that there are some really good people here that are not only knowledgeable, but great aquascapers as well!

And scaping is certainly in the eye of the beholder. I see some beauties in this forum, and not just from me, thankfully! 
That was my drive to help on this site, and hopefully by the fact that there are some great tanks here, that my mission was accomplished!

Thanks again, but I really do want to take the time to give props to all the excellent aquatic plant gurus that have emerged here on Piranha-Fury.com!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i think you are the master here!


Hey, whats up!

I really do appreciate your comment! I really do, but I want to say that there are some really good people here that are not only knowledgeable, but great aquascapers as well!

And scaping is certainly in the eye of the beholder. I see some beauties in this forum, and not just from me, thankfully! 
That was my drive to help on this site, and hopefully by the fact that there are some great tanks here, that my mission was accomplished!

Thanks again, but I really do want to take the time to give props to all the excellent aquatic plant gurus that have emerged here on Piranha-Fury.com!
[/quote]
I saw the wendtii, I would add one to the other side.level it out a little. But other then that for me at least, the set up is sweet.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I saw the wendtii, I would add one to the other side.level it out a little. But other then that for me at least, the set up is sweet.


Thanks again, Ryan
I have small ones that need to grow out on the left. I only had the one big one, and it looked like if I split it, I would only be knocking leaves off of it.

If I had another bigger wendtii, I absolutely see what you are saying! It will look much better, and have that brown balance on the left in about 6 months lol

Great suggestion!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > I saw the wendtii, I would add one to the other side.level it out a little. But other then that for me at least, the set up is sweet.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Ryan
> ...


6 months and counting. looks grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ate.


----------

